# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Cornwalll vom 18.-30.09

## rintinfinn

Hi,

mein Kumpel Julian (25, surfen) und ich (28 surfen, windsurfen) suchen noch nen Mitfahrer fr unseren Trip nach Cornwell. Wir mieten uns nen Transporter in Sprintergre, in dem wir fr die 12 Tage wohnen werden. Wir planen, wild zu campen, um Geld zu sparen und jeden Tag nen anderen Spot anfahren zu knnen. Surferurlaub halt. Der Transporter wird mit 400 Euro zu Buche schlagen, Sprit wird bei 300 Euro liegen, die Fhre wird nochmal 100 Euro kosten. 800 Euro durch 3 Personen macht ca. 270 Euro  mano. Dazu kommen nochmal ca. 150 Euro Nebenkosten fr Verfplegung (Grundnahrungsmittel werden wir vor Reiseantritt bei Aldi einkaufen). Also mit guten 400 Euro sollte der Trip zu finanzieren sein. Gar nicht schlecht fr 12 Tage England. Wir planen brigens nen entspannten Urlaub zu machen, der strker aufs Surfen (hauptschlich Wellenreiten, Windsurfen, falls es sich ergibt, dass ist ja noch weniger planbar) als aufs Partymachen ausgelegt. D.h. wir werden gelegentlch feiern gehen, (Newquay bietet sich als Partymetropole geradezu an), aber hauptschlich Surfen, also den groteil des Tages Spots abklappern, irgendwo ein paar Studen surfen gehen und abends nach getaner Arbeit zufrieden ins Bett fallen. Nicht vergessen: Surfen ist Motorsport. 

Meldet euch, falls ihr Interesse habt.

Cheers Finn

----------

